# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ψυγείο >  RIVA COLD

## johnkou

Ενας φιλος ψυκτικος ψαχνει μια πλακετα απο ενα επαγγελματικο ψυγειο,οποιος ξερει ποιος τα εισαγει αυτα ή αν υπαρχει αντιπροσωπεια.

----------


## dovegroup

Στείλε μύνημα σε αυτούς...http://www.rivacolduk.co.uk/

----------

